# Magia General > Hilos Destacados >  Nueva York me espera

## Shoksez

Me siento una persona con suerte, ya que mis padres me han pagado un viaje a Nueva York durante un mes para que pueda aprender magia de los mejores. Sé que en esta ciudad voy a encontrarme grandes espectáculos que no puedo encontrar en ninguna otra parte y es algo que me ilusiona muchísimo y ya lo único que me queda esperar es descubrir cuáles son los rincones más bonitos y las cosas que puedo hacer y ver en Nueva York, ya que voy a aprovechar al máximo mi estancia en esta ciudad para vérmelo todo ya que no sé cuándo volveré a visitarlo en un futuro.

----------

